# Daisy, Dre, Diesel, Scorch and Xena from the trip



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

So I went down to SOCAL to meet and bring home Scorch. Well I was very happy with him, he is not quite the size you would expect from his pictures... Still a big solid guy though lol. He is very well mannered and went with me like he had known me forever. I had been up for 38 hours ( and drove most of the trip) so when I got home I was sooo tired. We got home at 3 am I took him with me to bed and he cuddled right next to me and slept away until noodle work at about 7am.

Noodle wakes up and start to softly cry (tired waking cry) and before either Jeremy or I have the chance to move, scorch has slid over me to the baby and was gently licking the side of her face. Being as she so loves dogs it was a great way for him to introduce himself lol. I then proceeded to sleep the day away with Scorch right by my side, other than when Jeremy came and stole him to go out and potty.

A huge huge thank you to Kienan or giving me this awesome guy!
UWP 'PR' NC-STYLES BRINGIN THE HEAT CGC









Pedigree
Viewing Pedigree Details for NC-STYLE''S BRINGING THE HEAT - Bully Breed Resource

I didn't get pictures of him on the trip, but these are from this evening after I got up and took him out to play and see his new house.

























You can see him in the middle to the right . The Chihuahuas run around the inside of the kennels and the big dogs run around the outside giving everyone a fun run lol.









"Swimming" in the water bucket after a good 40 min run

















So on the way home from picking up Scorch we went to got meet Clint and his dogs Daisy, Dre and Diesel. All 3 were very nice well mannered and friendly dogs! It was great to see dogs in such nice condition  Daisy is gorgeous and sweet as could be, and Diesel is spring pole crazy lmao. Dre is a great looking cool guy as well.

Dre do his thang lol He is very bonded with this toy.

























Sweet and beautiful Miss Daisy

































Diesel has spring pole drive like mad! It got put up and he ran up and tree and stole it back while Clints back was turned lol

















He then pried off again lmao









And sat like a good boy and waited patiently for the time to strike again lol









Lastly a couple attempts at pictures with Xena who came on the trip to get Scorch, as she saw me loading the van and was not being left behind.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

JMO .. that dog shouldnt be in a bully online ped.. .. .. LOL hes more Show dog than anything, I see all that gaff and knowlwood and I think of their old school show dogs, and well.. Im lookin at it.. Very NICE DOG!

You know I love the JRB girls.. wont you let me babysit the other one for ya.. 

Thank for the pics, .. awesome shots!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice Holly Congrats he's a handsome boy


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thanks for posting pics Holly. glad you had a safe trip.
very nice dog, i like him a lot. looks like he is perfectly at home 



Firehazard said:


> JMO .. that dog shouldnt be in a bully online ped.. .. .. LOL hes more Show dog than anything, I see all that gaff and knowlwood and I think of their old school show dogs, and well.. Im lookin at it.. Very NICE DOG!
> 
> You know I love the JRB girls.. wont you let me babysit the other one for ya..
> 
> Thank for the pics, .. awesome shots!


i agree. i wouldnt think twice about calling him a show dog and not bully...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Firehazard said:


> JMO .. that dog shouldnt be in a bully online ped..


Bully breed resource is not an American Bully data base. It is for APBT, Amstaff, Bullies, ect. It is just a bully breed dog pedigree site, not breed specific. I use it for all my pedigrees even Xena, and Crixus have peds from there and they are the peds that are on my website. I like seeing photos of the dogs in the peds not just names 

He is most defiantly old school UKC/AKC blood. 

oke: hehe had to give ya guff, ya know Im partial to old school ways hell, I still ask for stud books when I call and talk to fellas about dogs.. even though theres the pedonline. Hes still gorgeous! Most deff keep us posted


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Omg, congrats girl! He's a looker, that's for sure!! Looks like you all had lots of fun!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Handsome fellow. Looked like a blast. Great shots


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Xena is quite the lady... very well mannered.. funny when she saw herself in the mirror, low growl under her breath.. lol.. Scorch seems like he's gonna be a handful


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

he is very like my Brock! Youll love him .


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

He's a good lookin guy, congrats!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

He is sooo handsome! congrats on the new boy, are you going to show UKC at all? Xena looks perfect as always and you better get busy ADBA nationals is just around the corner!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

WOo hooo look at these great pics, Clint your dogs are gorgeous and Holly I better see you at Nationals woman


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

He is such a looker, congratulations!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Great pics!!! Man Scorch is one hot doggy! lol Xena is gorgeous as always.  And nice to see you got to meet ceelint as well. I love to see GP members get together! I can't believe Tye and I never took pics together, whats up with that Tye? LOL


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

cEElint said:


> Xena is quite the lady... very well mannered.. funny when she saw herself in the mirror, low growl under her breath.. lol.. Scorch seems like he's gonna be a handful


Lol @ Xena vs the mirror 

Scorch is 2 hands full and I am loving it. I got an adult male for WP last year (some of you know what happened with Ace) he was supposed to be full of drive and all that and he was driveless lmao. He could pull, but had no true drive. Scorch I got for the same reason as Ace to have an adult male for WP, and he has drive lol. He is going to be a lot of fun to pull with.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

YAY!!!! :woof: he looks like he's gunna work out great Holly!! Ace was such a beautiful boy such a bummer that it didn't work out but look what you got now!!  You should bring him up one weekend for WP practice, were doing it in Red Bluff now since we have access to a fenced in base ball field


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

He will be coming up with me to the Sept event we have planned up there with you  He is pretty well behaved as he was used as this ladies Demo dogs as a puppy, but there are a couple things he needs refreshing on and just getting the understanding to obey me lol. I am working on his recall so that he can jump then, and I am hoping to have Xena and Bee ready to jump.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

grats! he should make for a great all around dog.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh yay!!!!! I can't wait to meet him and Xena!! :woof: Bee is just wonderful I can't wait to see her again. We'll be doing WP demo's too so I'll have D's big boy harness if you wanna hook him up


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Great looking dogs to both u and ceelint! 

Congrats on your new boy 

And awesome pics looked like a lot of fun!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Scorch is HOT! What a handsome boy! Love all the pics!!


----------

